# 1-29-10 racine



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

fished till 1pm.tried jigs/minnows on bottom and silver buddies.no fish no bites.fished lock approach and off bull nose and the 800ft mark.water was rising but had a good color.the ramp was in pretty good shape.plan on trying belleville tomorrow AM.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the report will be going to willow island tomorrow for the day will give a report tomorrow night.Were you in a boat or bank fishing saugerdad?


----------



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

i was fishing from boat.and good luck be sure to give us your report tomorrow.i would like to try willow island from a boat sometime.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Saugerdad,did you get a chance at Bellville?Just wanted to know if your luck changed.....Joe


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm also curious on Belleville....


----------



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

I fished belleville sunday from daylight till 1pm.no luck at dam but moved down river to creek mouth and caught 2 very nice females.there was a guy there fishing from the bank and said the day before they had caught alot of fish there on jigs with no minnows.i was using orange 1/4 ounce jig head with pumkin seed tail with a stinger hook.both fish was caught on stinger hook. Cant say i really felt the fish hit the jig.i plan on trying a large creek mouth this weekend half way between racine and belleville.


----------

